
The Most Common Error in Media Coverage of the Google Memo - doener
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/08/the-most-common-error-in-coverage-of-the-google-memo/536181/?utm_source=feed&amp;single_page=true
======
r721
Active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14959601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14959601)

------
msravi
I wouldn't really characterize the headline as an error in the inadvertent
sense. The "error", propagated across so many leading news portals appears
deliberate, wilful, and tailored to suit a narrative.

~~~
incompatible
Is there any narrative beyond click-bait headlines to get page views?

